# Video of Redeemer Presbyterian (NYC) Deacons, Men and Women, no distinction



## Scott1 (Jul 28, 2009)

The following is posted as a joint 'commissioning' service for Deacons, men and women, without distinction at this church.

If this video posting is valid, it is not in accordance with the Book of Church Order, or the vows taken. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvJ2CUnRnlc]YouTube - 5/24/09 Officer Ordination & Installation[/ame]

-----Added 7/28/2009 at 05:41:08 EST-----

It might be difficult to put this in context for those who are not familiar with Presbyterian Church in America (PCA) polity, but this is wrong on so many levels:

The vows taken by the 'deaconess' are from BCO 24-4 and are binding on all officers (Deacons and Elders) in the denomination.



> 24-6. The day having arrived, and the Session being convened in the presence of the congregation, a sermon shall be preached after which the presiding minister shall state in a concise manner the warrant and nature of the office of ruling elder, or deacon, together with the character proper to be sustained and the duties to be fulfilled. Having done this, he shall propose to the candidate, in the presence of the church, the following questions, namely:
> 
> 1. Do you believe the Scriptures of the Old and New Testaments, as originally given, to be the inerrant Word of God, the onlyinfallible rule of faith and practice?
> 
> ...



Notice how they changed 
vow# 4 from "the office of elder (or deacon as the case may be) to "position of deaconess" and deleted, "of which God has made you an officer" at the end.

and how they changed vow #5 from "subjection to your brethren" to ..."subjection to your brothers and sisters..."

The reason they had to do that is because there is no office of deaconess in the PCA.

Also consider the misrepresentation in vow #3.


> 3. Do you approve of the form of government and discipline of the Presbyterian Church in America, in conformity with the general principles of biblical polity?



The PCA form of government is deacons and elders govern the church (no 'deaconess'). In the PCA, in accordance with Scripture, those offices are qualified to men:



> BCO 7-2.
> (emphasis added)
> 
> The ordinary and perpetual classes of office in the Church are elders and deacons. Within the class of elder are the two orders of teaching elders and ruling elders. The elders jointly have the government and spiritual oversight of the Church, including teaching. Only those elders who are specially gifted, called and trained by God to preach may serve as teaching elders. The office of deacon is not one of rule, but rather of service both to the physical and spiritual needs of the people. *In accord with Scripture, these offices are open to men only.*



So, to vow that one receives the PCA's governance is to receive the system of governance by (male) deacons and elders.

This is why a complaint has been filed against the Presbytery in church court, because the PCA constitution and vows are being violated. That process is going on now.
http://www.puritanboard.com/f117/complaint-filed-against-pca-metro-ny-presbytery-deaconesses-47488/

God is bringing this to light, pray this will be resolved with humility, repentance and toward furtherance of the peace and purity of the church.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jul 28, 2009)




----------

